# Lake Talquin



## drucker (Apr 19, 2013)

I have never been to this lake and I have a few questions about it. I'm have just moved to Florida and I have read and heard a lot about this lake and the specs. I would like to know an up to dated report on it. I am headed over tomorrow and need some advice on where to go catch some at. Are they up on the edges, deep water or creek channels and what colors to use. I usually use yellow curly tail, green/blue and orange tail, green/yellow curly tail. I saw on another post that black/char and white are working pretty good. Anyone got some info that will help.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Last report I had they were on the channel ledges and some were on the flats. By now they may be moving shallower to spawn. If you have a fishfinder then you should be able to find them very quickly. Lake is full of specks so if your fishfinder is empty then move. 

Good color patterns body/tail
pink/chart black/chart white/chart blue/chart and electric chicken


----------



## drucker (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks maybe the front that is coming in tonight won't give them lockjaw tomorrow.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

If it rains a lot they might hold really tight to structure and close to the bottom if the water is real murky.


----------



## drucker (Apr 19, 2013)

Man you must know really know this lake. I was looking online and I have talked some people around Madison and some say that the highway 20 side is better to fish than the other side. I also read in another post about Bell Lake. Where is that located at on the lake.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm no Wally Marshall but I've put in a lot of hours on that lake trying to figure out how to speck fish and troll and it's starting to pay off now. 

Lake Talquin is a great place to launch and they will tell you were the crappie are biting and what colors. Really friendly people and that lake is how they make their living. 

Bell lake is between goat island and ocklawaha creek. It's call bell lake bc supposedly on an aerial map it looks like it's in a shape of a bell. I don't really see it, but oh well. 

If you're having trouble trying to find a spot to fish just find the boats. There will be plenty out there crappie fishing. Some will probabaly toss you a few pointers too.


----------



## drucker (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok maybe I'll have some luck tomorrow if the rain don't mess it all up. I went and got lots of different colors tonight so I'll give them a try tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------

